# lifting one wing



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

hey all!
my tiels is slightly lifting his wing when he walks around.. wat is that?? injured?
also, he sometimes nibbles on my shirt collar is he just curious or affectionate


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Sometimes a cockatiel will life one wing to settle the feathers on their body. Sometimes they might pull a muscle and life a wing. In the majority of cases it's okay and as long as they don't do it constantly and don't seem to be in pain, I would let it be.

In regards to nibbling on your shirt collar - it's probably curiosity combined with affection. THey're curious as to what your collar is, but enjoy being near you. Congrats! Your bird likes you, LOL!


----------

